# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Mẹo Vặt - Truyện cười

## ngochuong

Ông chủ đoàn xiếc nhìn thấy màn biểu diễn đặc sắc trên đường phố: Một con vịt nhảy nhót trên chiếc nồi úp ngược. Ông ngạc nhiên vô cùng và bèn trả khoản tiền lớn để mua con vịt cùng chiếc nồi.

Chỉ một ngày sau, ông ta tức giận tìm tới chỗ người bán vịt:

- Tôi để con vịt lên chiếc nồi và làm hết cách rồi mà nó cứ đứng đực ra, không chịu nhảy nhót gì cả!

- Thế à? - người chủ cũ con vịt đáp lại - Thế ông có nhớ đốt nến dưới chiếc nồi không?

----------

